# Your carb intake whilst bulking?!?



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Just interested to hear how many carbs you guys take in; when bulking.

I tend to have 320-400g per day; i seem to do ok on higher carbs; lower fat; moderate protein.

What about you?!?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

On a bulk I split calories 40% protein 30% carbs 30% fats. Which is about 250g carbs.

On a cut I lower carbs to 10-20% or below and up fats to 40-50%

This is just me though, some people can get away with having carbs nearer 40% or even more, from past experience if I let carbs get too high I start bloating and feeling soft/flat/weak.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I aim to get equal calories from fats and carbs but don't get to bothered by the exact ratio... so roughly about 320 carbs 140 fat but it varies day to day.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i just eat a meal when im hungry dont really bother with the ratio's of fats, protein etc, i tend to eat around 400g of carbs year round per day still maintain 12% bodyfat for years now


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like that approach has worked for you!?!


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

I tend to stick to the following formula as it works well for me

Total Kcal = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 18

Example: 182lb guy so 182 x 18 = 3280kcal

Protein in grams = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 1

Example: So 182 x 1 = 182g

Grams to Kcal = 182 x 4 = 730kcal

Fat = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 0.4

Example: 182 x 0.4 = 73g

Grams to Kcal = 73 x 9 = 660kcal

Carbohydrates = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 2.5

Example: 182 x 2.5 = g

Grams to Kcal = 455 x 4 = 1820kcal

Meals should be every 3 hours with the aim being 6-8 meals in total. Carbs should be eaten with breakfast and pre, during and post workout.

Breakfast = 80g Complex Carbs, 40g Protein, 20g Fat = 660kcal

Morning = 20g Complex Carbs, 20g Protein, 20g Fat = 340kcal

Lunch = 20g Complex Carbs, 20g Protein, 20g Fat = 340kcal

Pre-Workout = 100g Complex Carbs, 40g protein = 560kcal

Post Workout = 100g Simple Carbs, 30g protein = 520kcal

Dinner = 75g Complex Carbs and 20g Carbs from Milk, 40g protein = 540kcal

Before Bed = 40g Carbs from Milk, 14g protein, 10g Fat = 286kcal


----------

